# Dove Cleansing Pillows OMG I love them!!



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

I got them as a goodie in a swap and tried them today for the first time!

OMG they're amazing!!!! Now I have one left and no way to get them here in Germany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And they even have this cute tool for it (I forgot the name!)!

I WANT THIS THING!!!


I wanna hear some more raves about it!


----------



## user4 (Feb 22, 2006)

what is that??????


----------



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

And here is this thing called Skin Vitalizer!!






The perfect birthday gift don't you think?


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2006)

i love their cleansing cloths! same thing as the pillow, but in a wipe form.. they lather up like a dream, clean sooo well and are very mild.. i love 'em!!


----------



## melly_x (Feb 24, 2006)

We had them in the UK a couple of years ago but they stopped selling them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved them!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 26, 2006)

haha thats funny because I saw then on sale at K mart and I was thinking about buying them..and there was only one box left and i went back for them and they were gone


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 27, 2006)

watch out for that energy glow stuff.. the soap made my whole family break out in what looked like hives. My boyfriend used it once and his face was red for a week.


----------



## user3 (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh stop your bitchin'! You're getting some already!


----------



## user2 (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Oh stop your bitchin'! You're getting some already!_

 
Weeee!!! Thx


----------



## user3 (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Weeee!!! Thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Flipping off the person that is getting you something is SOOOO not nice


----------



## user2 (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Flipping off the person that is getting you something is SOOOO not nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww come on you know I love ya!


----------

